
Peloton, the connected fitness company, has filed to go public - champagnepapi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/5/18653753/peloton-connected-fitness-bike-treadmill-ipo-sec-public-offering-filing
======
KFC_Manager
They've executed so we'll on selling a $2000 exercise bike that locks you into
their subscription content.

Anyone who has bought one can comment on what the alternatives we're when you
purchased? The way they position the financing makes it feel like a monthly
membership fee to a gym or something.

